# LS2 valve stem seal question..



## lasoya113 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey everyone I need your help. Im at the point in my cam install where Im replacing the valve spring on my 06 gto. I bought the PRC .650 dual valve spring kit from texas speed and it comes with the dual springs, seat, seals, and retainers. The valve seal and seat are one piece but the kit that I bought has the seat and valve seal seperate and all the seals are blue. My first question is if I put the blue valve seal on the seats wont the move up and down? Also, isnt the exhaust and intake valve stems different and need different seals? If anyone has advice or has installed these springs on there LS2 I would appreciate your help. Also, I put a picture on here so you can see the kit I bought. Thank you


----------

